# Need to fix it



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

Ok Folks, I don't follow this forum, but I'll ask for advice.

All that want to flame me, do so on this thread, maybe I'll come back and we'll let you have some fun at my expense.

I have an Ovation Preacher that has been drunkenldy dropped ( we won't talk about smokingly) too many times and need the neck replaced. Talking split from end to end, been in an attic in Matsgorda for al lest 5 years, would like to get it in South Alabama ******* playing condition, nothing on a stage or anywhere near that.

Flame me here, PM succestions, and Thanks!


----------



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

First pic is blurred but follow darl line under machinehead on left up and down, the two from the back tell the tale top to bottom.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

I think thats repairable. It's not as bad as stated in the first post. We have some really good repair guys in Houston. Neil Sargent is one of the best. Also, you could contact Pace Guitar. Those guys do some amazing work. http://www.paceguitarrepair.com/index.html


----------

